# nocturnal freshwater fish



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all,
i posted before about my lego bionicle build: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/750380-pictures-lego-bionicle-aquarium-build.html 

Its a 30gallon 90cm long, a foot and a bit wide, a foot and a bit high.
for sure there will be at least one blind cave tetra.
what other fish would live in such a setup??:hmm:
cheers,
Alex


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I am sorry but that is awful :| The only fish that would live in there are, as you quite rightly say, blind ones!

Edit, edit... seen you're a kid, I take it back. Just make sure the plastic(s) and/or metal(s) don't leach anything weird into the water! Other than that, any small fish will be fine.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

you'll need more than one cave tetra
6 minimum


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

hi,
it looks better in real life and it will look better when i get substrate, lights and all that jazz. i did a test a while ago by putting some bits of bionicles into a tank that only had water and tested the water over a couple weeks and the water was fine, many people have lego in their aquariums and have had no problems,
thank you anyway for the concern. :2thumb:
Can i keep 6 BCT all together?! cool! i saw in a fish shop a tank that had no lighting, i looked inside and it was full of teeny crabs, what crabs were they?? will they be okay in this setup?? do they grow big??
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hi again mate 
as many cave tetras as you can get in that tank would be good.

don't mix fish with crabs, freshwater anyway. 
they were most likely vampire or red claw


----------

